# 14LS radio upgrade, have donor car 14 1LT RS



## Lammracing14cruzeLS (Jul 24, 2019)

Hey guys,
Recently purchased a 2014 Cruze LS project car. Car was wrecked, bought cheap and fixed it. However I have had intention of adding a back up camera and the OEM touch screen radio. I have a donor car with everything there. 
I installed the trunk wiring harness and the back up camera, as it was all there. The plug plugged right into my new car and all the wires were there on the chassis side of the trunk harness (9 wires I believe) so it seems the LS has wiring to the trunk for the reverse camera option. 
I have started the radio swap and noticed the LS does not have all the wires for the radio. 
Is it a pain in the back side to swap wires out from the donor to accommodate the new radio? I seen there’s a couple threads that say something about buying a wiring harness that can integrate it for like $300. But with the wiring in my donor car I’d rather try that first. 

On another note. The donor car has remote start. I am wondering what I have to do to put that In my LS as Wisconsin winters are brutal!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Happy Reading...
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN 
The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
BCM EEPROM Goodness or How to add OEM remote start

extra stuff:
Problems with MyLink install. 
Factory/OEM speaker plug
How-To: Replace door speakers
Adding a switch to backup reverse camera 
Added two 6x9 subs to rear deck! chyea!
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Lammracing14cruzeLS (Jul 24, 2019)

hey thanks for the timely reply! this is very helpful! will post my journey up when i get to that point in a few weeks!


----------

